# FET at Kings Hospital



## ClairM (Jun 6, 2005)

Has anyone has a FET at KINGS at Denmark Hill in London ?  I am thinking about a FET as I have 9 in the freezer but hubby isn't too sure as I got severe OHSS when we did IVF and is nervous just in case I'm ill again although I've told him this can't happen with a FET !!

Thanks

Clair


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Clair

You are absolutely right - you cannot suffer with OHSS when having fet as your ovaries are not stimulated.

When do you have tx? I am having fet on 25/01/07 at Ceram in Spain.

Where in Kent are you? I live just outside Dover

sending you some bubbles filled with sticky vibes   

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## ClairM (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi Helen

I am in Gravesend.  

I have a problem in that hubby doesn't feel ready to even think about having another one and I have to get him round to the idea very slowly.  That said I'm hoping that some time in the summer he will start to come round !!!!  

Why is your FET in Spain and are you having a medicated or natural transfer.  

Thanks for the bubbles and I am sending you some back !

Clair x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Clair

My tx is in Spain as I am having donor eggs. There are huge waiting lists in the UK for donor eggs but not abroad as they can pay the donors and guarentee the ananominity. It is also a cheaper abroad.

Helen
xxx


----------



## ClairM (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi Helen

My friend has just found out they need donor sperm - do you know if it is easier in Spain for this too ?  If you have any advice it would  be greatly appreciated.  I think the rules over here suck !!! 

Clair x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Clair

I think there are the same issues with donor sperm as there are with donor eggs as a result of the anoniminity laws here in the UK the donors dried up. If you have a look at the various threads on tx abroad you will see the different clinics that people use abroad for donor eggs and sperm. I have been very happy with Ceram in Spain.

Helen
x


----------

